# camelot,benenson,peterson



## billsblues (Mar 13, 2009)

can anyone tell me what these bloodlines are like are the more am bully or game bloodlines a friend of mine just bought one and I told him I would ask you guys


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

They are 100% bully lines, IMO


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

^^^ i agree. i believe the REAL camelot kennel is gamebred? correct me if im wrong


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Yep, they are bully bloodlines.


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

lots of controversy with camelot kennels these days but yeah the ones you are talking about are bully


----------



## Angel793 (Apr 5, 2009)

RED HEAT KENNELS BRED CAMALOT GAME BRED APBT


----------



## dunga (Dec 7, 2009)

camelot are not bullys . camelot got sarrona blood in them


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

imo it all depends on the breeder


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Camelot Pits-produce the Finest Quality PitBull Dogs Generation after Generation

He started with a real nice OFRN dog real close to the sarona blood that went to wilrox kennels. I believe there was some norrod in there as well, thus the GAME theory people speak on.. The rest is Whopper and K.O.Monstersquad fused together under the Camelot line; once they got the ideal dog from the "3 strains"... Most of these dogs push 90-100, He still uses heavy game bred dogs for crossouts and therefore still has dogs as low as 65lbs, but they are still Camelot dogs just outcrossed... Does that make sense? This is a kennel breeding pullers, and man stoppers... Haven't heard of any game CH or proven dogs coming from this stock.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Why would an APBT breeder want to use Camelot dogs? They are bull dogs/ban dogs not pits.


----------



## Tx Red Dog (Jun 14, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> Camelot Pits-produce the Finest Quality PitBull Dogs Generation after Generation
> 
> He started with a real nice OFRN dog real close to the sarona blood that went to wilrox kennels. I believe there was some norrod in there as well, thus.


There wasn't any Norrod blood in Camelot bloodlines.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Yeap, I'd call em bandogges. REALLY nice bandogges. Shoot, if I were gonna stick a red in the ABKC, I'd go Camelot. Always wanted one of them. MLP has some nice dogs for sure


----------



## rednose504 (Jan 10, 2010)

i have a camelot bloodline and i tell yawhat that dog has some crazy drive. 91 pounds 22 1/2inches at the whithers


----------



## Angel793 (Apr 5, 2009)

i also have a camelot male picked up duke from fl last sept and hes 60 lbs not too much bigger than my gamebred female


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

camelot pits are good if well bred like my female and ive scene some nice peterson/camelot mixes depending on the breeding they can be bullys but i think my girl is very driven and can outrun any dog you let loose


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i dont think a lot of people realize that there were 2 different people breeding for 2 different concepts under the camelot kennel name.


----------



## kimber (Dec 27, 2009)

The original Cam blood was not bully, nor are the breeders who breed the original type. The bully breeders simply got their hands on a thick boned working dog and totally destroyed it at this point. There are esencially two different Camelot lines at this point and it isn' hard to find the real deal.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

kimber said:


> The original Cam blood was not bully, nor are the breeders who breed the original type. The bully breeders simply got their hands on a thick boned working dog and totally destroyed it at this point. There are esencially two different Camelot lines at this point and it isn' hard to find the real deal.


:goodpost::clap:


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Yes, Norrod dogs are in Camelot.. Simms Peterbuilt had norrod; but you wouldn't know that unless you knew what kind of dogs Norrod, Sarona, etc.. produce. Sarona has some norrod in it, also called ironline Norrod is the purest OFRN in the nation, his bloodline is in almost all current OFRN dogs somewhere at some point. Politics is not truth, the truth is Norrod has the purest Hemphill blood today as well, Norrods Hemphill Maude, Red Danger etc. etc.. The fact that transfer of pedigree to UKC from ADBA drops of all those dogs as UNKNOWN but pure. I posted Camelot Kennels Earlier you can follow each pedigree back 4 gen some one or two more. He used to have all the lines that made up Duke posted on his site, not anymore that site has changed 3 times not the domain the design since he started back when. I stand by the fact that he has well bred working dogs influxed with heavy whopper, which just destroys it all for me. JMO
IRONLINE KENNELS HOME OF THE WORLD FAMOUS NORROD RED DEVIL STRAIN SINCE 1969
for those who think the OFRN line is dead due to breeders who think larger is better.. 
http://ofrnr.com/


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

Camelot when bred correctly from the original stock such as the Redmyth/RedHot dogs are legitimate working dogs. Game is another question, although Jack boots was proclaimed a 2x.

In refrence to OFRN
Take a look at Mike Morgans OFRN Gallery. 

::: Old Family Reds ::: Gallery :::


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Camelot ........ Well I guess thats all there is to talk about.


----------



## Tx Red Dog (Jun 14, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> Yes, Norrod dogs are in Camelot.. Simms Peterbuilt had norrod; but you wouldn't know that unless you knew what kind of dogs Norrod, Sarona, etc.. produce. Sarona has some norrod in it, also called ironline Norrod is the purest OFRN in the nation, his bloodline is in almost all current OFRN dogs somewhere at some point. Politics is not truth, the truth is Norrod has the purest Hemphill blood today as well, Norrods Hemphill Maude, Red Danger etc. etc.. The fact that transfer of pedigree to UKC from ADBA drops of all those dogs as UNKNOWN but pure. I posted Camelot Kennels Earlier you can follow each pedigree back 4 gen some one or two more. He used to have all the lines that made up Duke posted on his site, not anymore that site has changed 3 times not the domain the design since he started back when. I stand by the fact that he has well bred working dogs influxed with heavy whopper, which just destroys it all for me. JMO
> IRONLINE KENNELS HOME OF THE WORLD FAMOUS NORROD RED DEVIL STRAIN SINCE 1969
> for those who think the OFRN line is dead due to breeders who think larger is better..
> http://ofrnr.com/


You have no clue in what you are talking about.
There is no Norrod bloodline in Art's dogs from Camelot.
*I know better then anyone of what Norrod dogs produce! 
Nobody in the world knows better then me, think about it!!!*:hammer:

*Mary Hammonds's of Sarona Kennels dogs had no Norrod in it neither!*

Her name was Norrod's Hemphill Maud , her call name was MaudE.
Click on Legend to return to Website. Email before registering. Click here x to return to :: View topic - Norrod's Ch. Iron Spike R.O.M. and Norrod's Hemphill Maud.

The url website isn't the one you posted.
It is w w w. ironline kennels. c o m

BTW Norrod dogs have been UKC registered for over 40 years and still are.....


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Tx Red Dog said:


> You have no clue in what you are talking about.
> There is no Norrod bloodline in Art's dogs from Camelot.
> *I know better then anyone of what Norrod dogs produce!
> Nobody in the world knows better then me, think about it!!!*:hammer:
> ...


take one thing to argue about to misconstrue the topic or truth at hand.. Which is Camelot doesn't produce game dogs. I merely pointed out flaws in the registery where THEY CROSSED DOGS in the registeries, like there isn't a whole line of NORROD and or Sarona dogs that is known by their name or by the same and any other name of someone making a name for themselves of someone elses line, with dogs registered in the ADBA that has crossed over to the UKC. I've studied the peds for over a decade now, Its like the Mayday & Tants Yellow arguments.. I don't care about politics, The bottom line is you know it all oh pit bull god we can never know as much as you and there is nothing for you to learn.. XX, Xy, xY, Xx,http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/34697.php I may have misspoken dont know dont care, I said in the very first post "MAY HAVE" then I followed that stament with saying SARONA and NORROD have some of the same building blocks, I spot genotype and study the phenotype produced by the said bloodline as they are so inbred at this point it easy to find Terrier and Bulldog traits, air, bite, drive, intensity, and intelligence; in idividual dogs from the same litter. Its easy to spot dogs that are of a shared or the same bloodline. Camelots whopper dogs posing as gamedogs, well I aint much on em'... As far as that Norrod stuff goes, whatever.....; Im already aware I don't know :flush: (chuckles) I don't argue to be right, I argue to prove you wrong.. Anyone who has a defense like yours, has done enough because they have a lot to be wrong about~ Its a Slippery Slope, I leave you to it ..


----------



## pitbulljojo (Apr 2, 2009)

We have a camelot female. Huge bone , but nicely put together. She's topping out about 70pounds and VERY high drive. Our usual line is razor edge so she we call her the "Hog Dog" since she is so massive. Lots of DA


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

Firehazard, I think you're dealing with a Norrod. I met Dan a few times in the early nineties before all the BS happened. Good people.


----------



## PitbullOutlaw (Dec 16, 2009)

pitbulljojo said:


> We have a camelot female. Huge bone , but nicely put together. She's topping out about 70pounds and VERY high drive. Our usual line is razor edge so she we call her the "Hog Dog" since she is so massive. Lots of DA


I agree I have Camelot in my line colse 80 pounds now at 8 moths as well and they are very intelegent beautiful dogs but there DA is like non other. I knew from day one as a puppy he was DA but with time I have learned to manage and curve most of his anxiety towards other dogs, is the other over aggressive barking ones that get to him.


----------



## Tx Red Dog (Jun 14, 2009)

fishinrob said:


> Firehazard, I think you're dealing with a Norrod. I met Dan a few times in the early nineties before all the BS happened. Good people.


No, you meet I.M. 
Dan has been involved since 1983.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

This is a discussion on dogs not Politics. Take it to the lounge and keep it civil. If I have to intervene again week bans will be handed out.


----------

